# Questions for someone with both a Kindle Fire and Nook Color



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a K3 and a rooted Nook Color. I love both of them but can't stop looking at the Kindle Fire.

What are some of the advantages of the Kindle Fire over the Nook Color?

I love night time reading on the Nook Color because of the back lit screen but the browser for internet use is just mediocre for me. I don't use it for internet use as much as I thought I would. I do have the Kindle app on it but am not a fan of the android Kindle app for some reason. I prefer the Kindle for Kindle books.

I also love that I can download DRM protected books on the Nook Color without breaking the DRM. Can you do this on the Kindle Fire?

I love my K3 for daytime reading, especially for highlighting and notes. I also love the pearl Ink screen from daytime reading.

I can't highlight and underline sections of a book with Nook Color. Does anyone know if you can do this with the Kindle Fire?

Also how does internet browsing compare for the Fire and Nook Color?

Also it's more complicated removing sideloaded books and PDF's on the Nook Color since I have to hook it up to my computer and manually take it off. On the K3 I have the option to just delete it.

Do you still have the option to just delete sideloaded items on the Kindle Fire without hooking it to your computer?

I have some newsletters on my Nook color with lots of pictures and articles. I like being able to pinch and zoom to see the words bigger and use the touch screen to move the articles to different columns. Can you do this on the Kindle Fire?

I've been reading lots of good reviews about how lots of people are enjoying streaming and apps on the Kindle Fire but I haven't seen these other questions asked yet. 

Thanks


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I have both, and like the Fire much better than the NC. The browser seems faster, and the whole ecosystem is more user-friendly (to me, at least). I used a bootable micro sd card with the NC, too, but the version I used had a lot of limitations so I can't really compare it to a rooted NC. 

You can just delete sideloaded items; no need to connect to a computer. You can pinch & zoom on the Fire - I don't know if it works for everything, though.

As far as highlights & notes, I don't know - I just read, I don't highlight anything or take any notes!


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I tried out both -- I had the money and BN had a good return policy, so I picked one up a day after getting my Fire to make sure I got the item I liked best (since the Nook Tablet is just the Color with some memory, a bigger screen, and streaming video).

I definitely like the Fire better. The Color seemed non-intuitive to me, but it also wasn't rooted, so it might just be me.

As for specifics, others will probably know. I've gotten so distracted by reading on my Fire that I haven't had time to play with all the other features!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer. I tried a Fire for a few minutes in the store today but the employee wouldn't leave my side and no idea how to use it. So I appreciate the comments from people that love their Fires.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I do not have a NC. But I can tell you that, yes, you can take notes and highlight text on Fire. One cool thing about zooming on Fire, the text will adjust to fit the screen (with limitations, I'm sure) so that you don't have to scroll horizontally once you zoom the page.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> I have a K3 and a rooted Nook Color. I love both of them but can't stop looking at the Kindle Fire.
> 
> I love my K3 for daytime reading, especially for highlighting and notes. I also love the pearl Ink screen from daytime reading.
> 
> ...


I can't speak to all your questions, I don't use notes & highlighting and I haven't surfed the 'Net that much yet, but here's what I do know so far...

_What are some of the advantages of the Kindle Fire over the Nook Color?_ 
The obvious one is Amazon's customer service. Also, to me the Fire feels much more intuitive - I've had my Nook Color for about 3 months, but I'm already feeling much smarter about the Fire than I ever have about the NC (I'm running the N2A card on the NC - have actually figured out some things on the Fire that I think might help me with the NC). 
_
I love night time reading on the Nook Color because of the back lit screen but the browser for internet use is just mediocre for me. I don't use it for internet use as much as I thought I would. I do have the Kindle app on it but am not a fan of the android Kindle app for some reason. I prefer the Kindle for Kindle books._
There are a few browsers you can use with the Fire other than the one Amazon has pre-installed. I haven't used the browser that much on either device, mostly for FB and Getjar on the Fire so far. So I can't speak too well to that, but I haven't had many issues either. If I do, I'd try one of the other browsers. I don't much care for the Kindle for Android OR Kindle for iPad app - it seems that all the book retailers (Kindle/Nook/Kobo) have apps with far fewer options that the generic reading apps have. I suppose that makes sense - they're probably using those apps as a gateway drug to drive us towards the Kindle itself. But I do hope they'll do some upgrading of the Kindle Fire reading app - they could add SO much more capability to it, and it seems like a place for an upgraded version of Kindle for Android.

_I also love that I can download DRM protected books on the Nook Color without breaking the DRM. Can you do this on the Kindle Fire? _
Yes. You can add the Kobo and/or Nook apps, you can also use the Aldiko or Mantano or Overdrive reading apps, which allow you to read DRMed ePubs. You'll need to get them outside the Amazon App store but that's easy enough to do. 
_

Also it's more complicated removing sideloaded books and PDF's on the Nook Color since I have to hook it up to my computer and manually take it off. On the K3 I have the option to just delete it. Do you still have the option to just delete sideloaded items on the Kindle Fire without hooking it to your computer? _ 
Yes - you send Amazon-purchased stuff back to the Cloud/Archives. Otherwise you can press & hold to delete or uninstall apps, books, etc. 
_

I have some newsletters on my Nook color with lots of pictures and articles. I like being able to pinch and zoom to see the words bigger and use the touch screen to move the articles to different columns. Can you do this on the Kindle Fire? _ 
You can pinch & zoom on the Fire. I'm not sure, but I think it depends on the app developers as to how much they use pinch & zoom in their apps.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks again for all the replies! It's good to know that I could still highlight and take notes. I'm also glad that I would able to add other apps for reading from other places. 

It would be nice to be able to put DRM EPUB's directly on the Fire like I can on the Nook Color but I can understand why Amazon won't allow that. At least I could put apps on the Fire so I could read them. That's a big change for Amazon to allow that.

I also agree that Amazon customer service is #1! I buy a lot on Amazon because they are so awesome in backing up all that they sell.

Since I want to still read near water or in the tub, I would still need to keep my K3 even if I got a Fire. But I love ereaders so that isn't a problem.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks again for all the replies! It's good to know that I could still highlight and take notes. I'm also glad that I would able to add other apps for reading from other places.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to put DRM EPUB's directly on the Fire like I can on the Nook Color but I can understand why Amazon won't allow that. At least I could put apps on the Fire so I could read them. That's a big change for Amazon to allow that.


Honestly, I think you'll be a lot happier with the Aldiko app than the Kindle one on the Fire - LOTS more options for customizing it. You'll be wishing you could put your Kindle books on it.  I'm the same way with the NC - I'd rather read on Aldiko than the Nook reader, even on the Nook side.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

love2read said:


> I have a K3 and a rooted Nook Color. I love both of them but can't stop looking at the Kindle Fire.
> <snip>
> I can't highlight and underline sections of a book with Nook Color. Does anyone know if you can do this with the Kindle Fire?
> <snip>


I'm missing something here. I have a (rooted) Nook color and can highlight and/or take notes in a book. Just put your finger on the section you're interested in and after a second, a word (or several words) are highlighted. Depending on what size font you're using and how fat your fingers are, you may need to adjust the endpoints of the section you want to chose.

(Edited to add...)

Barnes and Noble has a new book out (yes, a physical book) that covers the nook and color nook (but not the tablet). It's a great book, has all sorts of hints and tricks for using a nook color (including how to root one using either a microSD card or the internal flash) and even how to force it to revert to the original factory setting (just in case). It cost ten-dollars-something and it's featured in the nook area.


----------

